# Fizzy Photos



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking ' posh '


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

New coat 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

New collar 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

somewhere to keep his clothes :lol: 8)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

heheheh your over the top officially CONGRATS!! :lol: 
he does look very posh!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

"thanks"  8)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my kind off girl   !! well done Sara !!!

that coat is gorgeous

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Fizzy has been doing a lot of shopping lately! =P  You better watch out! :wink: He looks very "posh" indeed.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It takes a very confidant man to wear fur...and Fizzy is the man to do it...he truly is an " uptown " boy ! He looks charming as always...such a little heart throb..!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Fizzy looks awesome in his new coat!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a STUD!!! Love the cloths! Mia and Xena think he's HOT!!! 8)


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I think he looks very "dapper" in his new clothes!! Black seems to definitely be his color!! :wink: I'll say again....FIZZY ROCKS!! 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah he is a bit of a ' Goth ' Chihuahua  ( even though he does have an army combat top coming soon )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

which is green 8) & my mum ( his nan ) has ordered him a pink t-shirt !!!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

gotta get him something bright too, its good to explore his feminine side   

How super fly is Fizzy 8)


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fizzy is so spunky!!!!!! He's really KICK A...!!!!!! Watch out David Beckham, you've got some serious competition here!!! Those are lovely pics.:laughing8:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

well well well, look who's got the look now!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just looked up the word "posh" in the dictionary and there was a pic of Fizzy in his new coat. Who would've thought...


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Leading the good life Fizzy Way to go. You have more clothes than some children :lol: :lol: :lol: ( I am always telling Auggie that about his toys as he doesn't do clothes )


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I absolutely love, love, love that coat! I just love leopard skin period, and it looks especially great on Fizzy. Fizzy, you are a stud muffin. :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Love the new coat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Fizzy looks so handsome in his new coat! :wink: 

I have that same collar for Buster and I just love it. Isn't it soooo sparkly?


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Very handsome indeed


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww fizzy your new coat is sooooooo nice


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow fizzy, you posh dog!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

No fair.....he's too cute. Love the coat. I wish Taco would do clothes. :roll:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Fizzy looks great in his coat , Tyson wants to be like fizzy when he grows up!!

:wink:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

absolutely sexy. he rocks...I can't wait to see him in his camoflage


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

He sure is a character.. love his clothes!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

How am I just now seeing this?! 

Fizzy looks maaahvelous. 8)


----------

